# Stevens 301 20 ga.



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

Off market


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

Choke?


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

Withdrawn


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

It took a Turkey that had a +6" beard. Long shot at 45 yds. Impressive.

I guess it's a keeper.


----------

